

Show HN: I've this wonderful app – but no users - iveqy

I&#x27;ve made a SaaS, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;git-publish.com and released it yesterday.<p>There&#x27;s a lot of similair services out there, so from that and my own experience I know that there&#x27;s a need for such a service. However after several hours I got no users. Now a hours isn&#x27;t that long, but just leaving a site up without promoting it won&#x27;t lead anyone to find it.<p>So the question is, what do I miss to make this a service that people wants to use? Is it just marketing? The design of the site? Or maybe something lacking with the service?
======
fiatjaf
Unlike other responses here, I don't think your landing page is bad or your
message is unclear. Don't waste more time tweaking your styles now, go spread
the world.

How will you do that I don't know, but be aware that you're not alone. There
are thousands of nice well-done useful services out there on the internet, all
them with little to none users, only because people who actually need them
don't know they exist.

For example, it is super-common to some programmer to post here a service
built from ground-up that is exactly the same as other existing services, just
because he didn't notice the existence of these before starting to write the
code. Now, this happens with technical people (who love the internet and know
how to use it), imagine what doesn't happen with normal people.

------
Gladdyu
The main problem I experience with your web site that (a) it is not instantly
clear what service you are providing, some graphics could help wonders in
combination with a more catchy title. and (b), possibly more important, why I
would need/want to use your app.

Now the main message of your website is 'publish your webpage'. Along with the
url that made me think instantly of github pages, but then with some reading
it turns out that I'd need a separate FTP server for this service. But if I
need a separate server, what is the advantage of this service over just
scp'ing the contents of my website which might be in a local/cloned repo
straight to my ftp server?

------
stevekemp
It does look like a cute service, but I suspect it'll need time to see if you
pick up users via constant constant advertising, self-promotion, and luck.

Presumably you've talked to people and have found people interested in the
idea? I'm surprised that people who would use git, who are presumably
technical, would be struggling to deploy via rsync, ssh, ftp, or something
like capistrano, rake, fabric, etc.

So your market looks odd to me, although I certainly appreciate there are a
lot of low-end hosting companies who sell FTP-only access, with cpanel, and
other horrid things.

PS. Good luck. Launching is always impressive.

------
nijiko
I would say marketing, and describing what is actually happening or problem
you are solving (along with features), security concerns and how you handle
them, and what happens after you publish (meaning examples).

Check dribbble for "landing" pages, or just view some common technology
examples like [https://consul.io/](https://consul.io/)

------
ryannevius
Wait...you launched _yesterday_ and are already worried about no users? The
web isn't really "if you make it, they will come" type of place anymore. Do
some marketing.

This is all assuming that you've already validated your market BEFORE you
decided to make it...

